# Pressure Reducing Valves



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Going to replace my 3rd pressure reducing valve today. 

Water district must of turned it up again. 

What's nice is Watts sent me a whole case of innards for the N55's I use all the time and makes it very easy to rebuild one.


I rebuilt one today, 5 minutes tops and didn't have to cut the old one out. 

This could be a huge work saver over the alternative that I've done for years. 

Now if it is the bolt pattern type that holds them down with a gasket? 

PASS 

That'll be a little bit more work I'm sure but same design inside.

When watts sent me a whole case of those, I thought for sure it would be wasted product. I was wrong. 

As long as the water district keeps hammering the pressure up...I got a job. :thumbsup:


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

City water pressure's really high here, I order Wilkins by the case. Constantly replacing them it seems.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

On new installs, are you guys installing gauges and thermal expansion?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Protech said:


> On new installs, are you guys installing gauges and thermal expansion?


 Just thermal expansion tanks,no gauges here.


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

We have to install those pressure reducing valves on the homes we do in Orlando due to county pressure being just under a 100. Inspectors screw a gauge on a hose bib to make sure we are between 60 and 70 at time of final. Also install RPZ's on the services and thermal expansion tanks. We also use the Watts N55.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Protech said:


> On new installs, are you guys installing gauges and thermal expansion?


I do install a gauge on Commercial WHs. I install xpand tanks on all of them but wells.:thumbsup:


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Protech said:


> On new installs, are you guys installing gauges and thermal expansion?


I do tons of TXTs, as does Dunbar. I don't do gauges usually, unless its requested. Its not required here. The PRVS and TXTs are absolutely required. The city water service has upwards of 300+ psi in some parts of this mountain town. And all the newer city water meters have backflowpreventors installed.
People don't usually care until their water heater floods the house out the T&P and then they're happy to have everything brought up to code and have safe temperature, pressure and thermal expansion controls in their potable water system.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

ESPinc said:


> We have to install those pressure reducing valves on the homes we do in Orlando due to county pressure being just under a 100. Inspectors screw a gauge on a hose bib to make sure we are between 60 and 70 at time of final. Also install RPZ's on the services and thermal expansion tanks. We also use the Watts N55.


Did I read this correctly? Orlando requires RPZ as containment on a single family Residence?


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Regulator said:


> Did I read this correctly? Orlando requires RPZ as containment on a single family Residence?


Yes. I work in 7 counties and 3 of them Orange(Orlando), Manatee(Bradenton), and Sarasota(Sarasota) counties require these on residential, of course they are always required on any commercial. Also seems most all counties south of the Skyway bridge require them on residential, just waiting for the day they are required north of the Skyway in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Regulator (Aug 20, 2009)

ESPinc said:


> Yes. I work in 7 counties and 3 of them Orange(Orlando), Manatee(Bradenton), and Sarasota(Sarasota) counties require these on residential, of course they are always required on any commercial. Also seems most all counties south of the Skyway bridge require them on residential, just waiting for the day they are required north of the Skyway in my neck of the woods.


I have to listen to all whining  just to require a DCVA on commercial! Sorry, I'm probably getting off-topic as this thread is about PRVs.:blush:


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

This how there required new here in sf gauges on inlet and out of prv..


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

You sure about that bud. I just did a repipe in windermere and no RPZ was required. I also spent the majority of my plumbing carrier in orlando and never did I install an RPZ on a resi service unless they had a high risk device installed (water powered sump pump, chemical injectors on irrigation etc). Which inspector required this. I need to talk with him.



ESPinc said:


> Yes. I work in 7 counties and 3 of them Orange(Orlando), Manatee(Bradenton), and Sarasota(Sarasota) counties require these on residential, of course they are always required on any commercial. Also seems most all counties south of the Skyway bridge require them on residential, just waiting for the day they are required north of the Skyway in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Tight work plumbworker. My only complaint is that tub of flux I see. How did you remove that oil soluable flux from the lines? Could mean leak for that building later on depending on your water chemistry.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Plumbworker said:


> This how there required new here in sf gauges on inlet and out of prv..


 Nice work PW. No valves on the gauges though?


----------



## RossThePlumber (Aug 24, 2009)

:whistling2:
Hey guys, 
I am getting ready to install a 2" backflow preventer in a commercial space. I have only installed WATTS 009 series because an engineer specified them for the last project. I am new to backflow stuff. I only recently became backflow certified. 
I was at Ferguson today and the counter guy told me a Wilkins was 1/2 the price of a Watts. It''s going to be a horizontal install. Is Wilkins a good backflow ?? I'm not loyal to any brand I just know Watts from being in plumbing. Any feedback would be appreciated....

P.S.- The engineer was so brilliant that he DID NOT SPECIFY A STRAINER on the Watts i just installed. I even callled him and he said it wasn't code..He seemed offended. The Watts Brochure for the 009 even shows one on the Backflow and says they strongly recommend a strainer before any backflow... But hey I'm just a dumb plumber....


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

If you are referring to the 975XL, It is a much better device than the 009. 

As far as strainers go.

You need to let the designer know you are required to install a strainer. You will need a change order IN WRITING. You are responsible for code compliance, not the designer.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Wilkens Rock. GO with the wilkens.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> If you are referring to the 975XL, It is a much better device than the 009.
> 
> As far as strainers go.
> 
> You need to let the designer know you are required to install a strainer. You will need a change order IN WRITING. You are responsible for code compliance, not the designer.


 Does the city inspectors have a copy of the plans and specifications for all commercial work? Here they require a set and everythings pre- approved. Seems like the designer would be responsible for spec's and would have been caught on plan review by the inspection department. I understand the installer is ultimately responsible for compliance but I dont like that when you have "educated" people calling the shots in the design stage of the project.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Have to do that here TM. AND if we defer from the ISO's in any way shape or form, we must redraw that section, have it notarized, and turned back in to the head plumbing inspector for approval, before the inspection will pass. Did i mention how much i love america?


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Protech said:


> Tight work plumbworker. My only complaint is that tub of flux I see. How did you remove that oil soluable flux from the lines? Could mean leak for that building later on depending on your water chemistry.


 not a issue here:whistling2:


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

Airgap said:


> Nice work PW. No valves on the gauges though?


 i usually do but not here..


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Plumbworker said:


> not a issue here:whistling2:


I'm afraid it's only an issue when a problem occurs. Then, the sharks (lawyers) will start to circle. They take a sample to the lab and if grease based solder is found, it's time to call your armored car full of cash.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

you have to know how to use it.. i barley leave any residue behind in a joint i use that ish sparingly then flush the lines.. you guys tellin me you use water soluable in service with the possiblity of water in the line?lol 
but scott i agree!:yes:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

That's correct. You will not find any oil based flux on my trucks anymore. I've been using oatey no.2 water soluble for a few years now and I can't tell the difference between it and oil base. The only exception is when thee is watter in the lines. In those cases I jetsweet or get it stopped somehow. No different than cpvc glue. You have to get a dry joint. Deal with it.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

The bottom line is, it has been proven that oil base flux causes pin hole leaks. If you use oil base flux you are hurting the pipes and causing leaks to occur down the road. Anyone who would knowingly do such a thing is immoral and a bad plumber. Sorry, just telling it like it is.


----------



## Plumbworker (Oct 23, 2008)

i have sinned pray to the plumbing gods for me


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Plumbworker said:


> i have sinned pray to the plumbing gods for me


 Pray for me too. I used the same flux last weekend.:whistling2:


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

Protech said:


> The bottom line is, it has been proven that oil base flux causes pin hole leaks. If you use oil base flux you are hurting the pipes and causing leaks to occur down the road. Anyone who would knowingly do such a thing is immoral and a bad plumber. Sorry, just telling it like it is.


I'm interested in learning more. Any links to articles?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

This is what I love about this forum. If your skin is thick enough to survive posting on here about work, then you must be a decent plumber. Nothing gets by this place!


----------



## ESPinc (Jul 18, 2009)

Protech said:


> You sure about that bud. I just did a repipe in windermere and no RPZ was required. I also spent the majority of my plumbing carrier in orlando and never did I install an RPZ on a resi service unless they had a high risk device installed (water powered sump pump, chemical injectors on irrigation etc). Which inspector required this. I need to talk with him.


Protech, 

When we first started working in Orlando, Lakes of Windermere area, I was told that we had to install RPZ's within 5ft of the meter in the ground with a meter box with a stone bed under it. I agrued the fact that a RPZ cannot be installed in the ground, but was overruled, that was in the end of 2001. We did a few dozen that way until 2006 when we were doing 5 new homes and at final (June 07) they changed to double checks in the ground. 

Thank you for correcting me, but Orange County does have us install Double Checks ( Wilkens 950XLT) along with the pressure reducing valve and the expansion tank. Sorry if I misled anyone. And BTW this is in Reclaimed areas.


----------



## RossThePlumber (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey guys, 
Thanks for all of the great input. I put in the 2" Wilkins today WITH A STRAINER. It's suite and 1/2 the price. I think I'm going to stick with Wilkens. a couple of you helped me a lot with this decision. Have a Great weekend. I'll try to get some pics of the Backflow install up.
Godspeed
ROss


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

Our shop has settled on Braukman by Honeywell for regulators.


----------

